# Linksys BEFW11S4 keeps losing connection and I cant upgrade the firmware



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,



Since I upgraded to windows 7 ultimate my BEFW11S4 keeps disconnecting and I have to use the windows troubleshooter (which resets the adapter) to correct the problem.



I have disabled uPNP and disabled ipV6 yet I still get the problem.



It happens the most when streaming media such as youtube but also happens when browsing the internet but nowhere near as frequently. 



I have tried upgrading the firmware but it gets to about 75% and then the page goes blank and says upgrade.cgi in the address bar. I tried changing the file name to code.bin to try and resolve that problem but again that didnt work.



So basically I have 2 issues, the router constantly disconnecting and not being able to upgrade the firmware



Any ideas anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

hi, thanks for the reply. I tried holding down the reset button for about 15 seconds after I first tried upgrading the firmware but it didnt seem to make any difference or change any settings...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is wrong if holding the reset button (with power on) for 15 seconds doesn't reset to defaults.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

lol, yea i understand that part because I can't do anything. any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Replace the router. If you can't reset it to factory defaults with the hardware reset procedure, it's broken. Let's try a total reset and some diagnostics.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.







Next, here are some changes to Vista & Win7 that may help with connection issues.


Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista & Windows 7 with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggetions, unfortunately, nothing worked

I tried everything as you said:

When i rebooted my computer it couldnt connect to the router. I tried right clicking on the network icon in the systray and clicked 'troubleshoot problems' but that didnt work so I had to soft reset the router and reboot my computer.

Tried upgrading the firmware again and got the same upgrade.cgi html page about 70% of the way through. I've tried all the suggestions you said above but to no avail.

This has only happened since upgrading to windows 7 and only seems to happen when streaming videos (e.g. youtube) or audio (spotify)

results from ping shown below:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Justin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cryo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-CF-20-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-CF-1E-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 January 2010 20:51:58
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 January 2010 20:51:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{148A6DA5-FD7A-4204-B0A1-A3DF88E4EF5F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{22025EE3-131C-40F2-986A-DF6223E85BC0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Justin>ping 192.168.1.100

Pinging 192.168.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Justin>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=150
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=150
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=150
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=150

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Justin>ping 194.168.4.100

Pinging 194.168.4.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=252

Ping statistics for 194.168.4.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Users\Justin>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=136ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 110ms, Maximum = 136ms, Average = 118ms

C:\Users\Justin>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=152ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=146ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 146ms, Maximum = 152ms, Average = 149ms

C:\Users\Justin>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only other thing that comes to mind is the drivers for the NIC may have a problem.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

NIC? Sorry can you explain a little more and give a link to updates if there are any 

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The NIC is your network adapter on your computer. Since I don't know what make/model the computer or the NIC is, I can't supply any links.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

you are a genius! can't belive i didnt think of that especially after trying EVERYTHING else! I still cant update the firmware but i dont care as its not disconnecting! thanks to all for their help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we were able to assist. :smile:


----------

